# Custom rod?



## SMDave (Sep 11, 2007)

Would it be cheaper to just buy a rod or just buy a blank and get a decent custom job for the same price?


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2007)

it is cheaper to buy a rod, a rod builder will get the components for you and charge you to build it. There is no comparison though, a custom is built with care and precision. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mattman (Sep 12, 2007)

It will be cheaper to buy an off the rack rod.

I'm sure you recall from History class the lessons of Henry Ford and the assembly line. Factories are set up to poop out rods. One after the other after the other. They buy in huge quantities to get their price down. They batch work to keep the time per unit down. Etc.

A good custom builder looks at each rod as an individual rod. And builds rods one at a time.

There are builders out there that are just assemblers. They buy the St. Croix blank and the St. Croix kit and they put it all together just like St. Croix says. That rod is really no different than the St. Croix you buy off the shelf. And in my opinion, a real waste of your money as you just bought the same thing St. Croix sells.

A good custom builder will build the handle to your specifications. Longer, shorter, fatter, skinnier, than what the factory does. They will lay out the guides according to the blanks flex pattern, handle length and reel choice. You can get guides unavailable on factory rods. Little details that the factories can't/won't do.

I once had a guy wanting a St. Croix LE with Hypalon split grips and titanium framed SiC guides. He couldn't believe that I was more money than a factory St. Croix and the factory rod came with a painted reel seat. I told him to call St. Croix and see what they'd charge him to put on split Hypalon grips, no fore grip, and use solid (not plated) titanium framed SiC's. I don't believe he did call them, but he got my point... A factory just can't look at each rod individually. And if they had a "custom" department, the cost would be astronomic. I was more because I spent more time and used higher quality components.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 12, 2007)

I want a 6" spinning rod Med. w/ fast action and those cool titanium guides (I break guides  )

i will be in touch with you to talk $ and options.

Cannot wait to get my 1st true custom rod.

Can you make it bright neon green? :shock:


----------



## Mattman (Sep 12, 2007)

esquired said:


> I want a 6" spinning rod Med. w/ fast action and those cool titanium guides (I break guides  )
> 
> i will be in touch with you to talk $ and options.
> 
> ...





If I can find the right color thread and/or paint for the blank...I can make it neon green.

You can click on the "www" button at the bottom of my post and see some of the work I've done. The folders Casting, Spinning, In Progress and Reference all contain custom rod work.


----------

